# Is this a tank for a 20" Schwinn??



## Greg M. (Jan 7, 2011)

Hello.
Wondering if this is a tank for a 20" straight bar 50's Schwinn.
I show the length next to to the tape measure. 
Thanks for your help.

Greg M.


----------



## ratdaddy (Jan 8, 2011)

looks like it is it for sale


----------



## Rusty2wheels (Jan 8, 2011)

It looks like a 20".  I measured my 24" and it is longer than yours.  Are you looking to use it, sell it or trade?


----------



## Greg M. (Jan 8, 2011)

Thanks for the input. 
I only have this half right now.
Crossing my fingers the other half can be located!

Greg M.


----------



## pkleppert (Mar 2, 2011)

This could very well be a girl's tank.  20" Schwinn girl's tanks have a special bracket inside to hold the tank in place on the smaller frame. Any other girl's Schwinn tank will slide down on the 20" Schwinn frame.


----------



## 55tbird (Mar 3, 2011)

Yes, Thats a 20" boys tank. Good luck finding the other half. With regard to girls tanks from the 50's, the girls tank is the same size for a 26",24", and 20". They will not slide down if it is a true ballooner frame. Thats why boys 20" tank bikes sell for a fortune and girls tanks are a dime a dozen. Hope this helps.  Mike


----------



## pkleppert (Mar 3, 2011)

*20" tank*

Can you post a photo of the inside of this tank? Also, for the record, yes all girl's Schwinn tanks are the same size, but a true girl's 20" tank has different brackets for the 20" frame.


----------



## Greg M. (Mar 12, 2011)

*Here is that picture...*

The original owner I bought this off of is looking for the other half with a nice cash reward. 
Thanks.
Greg


----------

